# Front end question (71)



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

After some research it appears my grandfather took a 71 LeMans and put a 72 GTO front end on it. That's not a big deal to me, I like the look of it, it's not an original car by any means.

On to my question. I purchased a front end hardware kit so that I have all of the bolts to hold everything together. Right now, the front fenders are held on by about 3 bolts and do not match up well at all. Are there any tricks to putting the front end together and making it all line up? Like do I bolt it up loosely near the doors first or up front, or the wheel wells? I see there are shims for up by the hood hinges so I am assuming I start there. anyone have pics? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I started at the gaps at the door and the panel under the wipers to get those edges even and straight. Then adjusted the front of the fenders to get the gap the same between the hood and fenders. If all goes right at the back and the sides the front should be lined up fairly nice.


----------

